# Anyone else not close to their family?



## CoverGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Even though I am still living at home, I am distant from my parents. Sometimes I consider my sister my best friend, other times she gets on my nerves. I don't have extended family near me either. It makes me sad since most people I know have at least a couple of family members they're extremely close to.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 8, 2010)

Sometimes its probably because you still live at home that you are feeling distant towards your parents. Its a sign that you have become an adult and its start to live your own life outside of your parents' house. I became closer to my parents when I stopped living in their home. ...as for sisters, you are pretty much right on par with everyone else with their sisters. They are great and they get on their nerves. That's what sisters do. That goes for bff's too.


----------



## jewele (Jun 8, 2010)

Like Divadoll said I grew closer with my parents once I moved out and was a little bit older. But I'm still not super close like my husband is with his family. I only have one brother and we hang out here and there but were not very close even though we all live in the same town. I know what you mean though, I kind of wish we were close, like somebody I could call when I needed to talk or hang out.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 8, 2010)

Im not too close either. My bf finds it weird that I dont hang out with my sisters since we are in a similar age group but Im finding as we are getting older we are slowly getting closer. At this point I cant tolerate my brother at all so i just avoid him.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not really. I am close to my dad, but the rest of the family not so much. I tolerate my mother, and have trouble relating to my sisters.


----------



## bianca_dee (Jun 8, 2010)

We're close but not in a way that we share that much secrets. I tell my deepest secrets to my bestfriends but not my family.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't be bothered by this me, my sister and brothers are very distant from my dad. That's just the way he is and we've accepted that. I love my family, but just am not very close to them.


----------



## GlitzeyGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

My mom hates me



I don't know why, but once in a while I'll catch her looking at me funny.....almost like she's disgusted. I've tried so many times to try to have a better relationship with her but it never lasts. Whatever...keep trying right.


----------



## jewele (Jul 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *GlitzeyGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My mom hates me



I don't know why, but once in a while I'll catch her looking at me funny.....almost like she's disgusted. I've tried so many times to try to have a better relationship with her but it never lasts. Whatever...keep trying right. I don't think your mom hates you. She might be really unhappy with herself and is letting it out on you. Keep trying and working, she could be hurting inside and I'm sure your love would help.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not close with my family either. Being the only child, I'm used to being home alone a lot since my parents are workaholics. Was raised more by my grandparents. I still live at home, but often work and hang out with friends during the wk, so I hardly see my parents. Basically, I only go home to sleep...lol.

Perhaps it's time for me to move out of my house...maybe then I'll feel the need to be 'closer' to them


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 9, 2010)

I love my family to bits but I don't really get on with my mum. My dad is okay and I can chat to him. But my mum has always been quite critical of me and has a habit of making any situation about herself. I've gotten closer to my sister the last few years since I got a little older. My extended family is awesome and they all accept me as I am and seem to actually love the fact I'm a bit different to everyone else (nobody in my family is into my music, fashion or the whole tattoos/piercings thing).


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 9, 2010)

My family isn't very close at all. Last time I was home visiting I realized that there were 5 people In the house and we were all in our own rooms with the doors closed watching tv or using a computer. lol We don't really talk much until the poop hits the fan for someone. And I think since we are not very huggy touchy with each other that I have this thing where I don't like people I don't know touching me. But thats probably a whole noter thread! lol

I get MAJOR anxiety any time I need to talk to my dad. My mom and I fight like we are sisters or something. My sister is a total constipated troll beeotch.(we don't get along lol) and my brother is probably the coolest guy I know. He ALWAYS has my back, even when my whole family was giving me the silent treatment.

Thats another thing, we can go MONTHS maybe even years without talking to each other.

Not being close to your family is a mixed blessing. I've dated guys who were part of those super close tell each other everything families and OMG. I got break up emails from about 5 of his relatives and they cc'ed the whole family!!! True story!!! lol


----------



## bCreative (Jul 9, 2010)

I more close to my mom than anyone else in my family.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not close to my parents at all, which includes childhood and the present. My older brother and I get along just okay but were not close.


----------



## lutzschwartz (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried to be close to my mom since but I don't think it works...I tried to be open to her but I feel that she is the one who is creating the distance...I feel so bad about it...


----------



## ChristinaHorton (Jul 11, 2010)

I may not see my family but twice a year but we're very close. Ok I'm a ma ma's girl....and a daddy's girl. My sister fight like cats and dogs sometimes but we are still close. You live with your parents and your not close , well thats normal . As said when you leave home you'll grow a bond with them and be much closer. I may sound weird but you TOO close to be close to them.

Make any sense. That happens but not to all.

My family has been close all of our life's but thats us.

I wish you luck and just remember your friends may come and go but family IS forever.


----------



## Yum Mum Amanda (Jul 12, 2010)

I hate to hate my relatives. I have given them many chances so I can find reasons to love them but they have let me down numerous times. Family are supposed to be there for you and stick together but mine does not. My relatives pretends to be nice to your face but it's so obvious that they are talking shit to your face.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 13, 2010)

Im close to Some of my family members &amp; the ones im not close to I can care less I dont believe in that whole "aim to please parents" OR "I want my family to approve" B.S I am who I Am &amp; i give respect &amp; as much love as possible &amp; if Family or friends dont want it Than clearly the problem lies with them &amp; I wont waste my time trying to please an Unpleasable person!!!


----------



## Roxie (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd say there are only two people I am close with and that is my mum and my cousin. I tell my cousin absolutely everything, but we only see each other maybe twice a year and we don't really chat between those times so there's always this huge catch up over everything when we get together. Despite how close I am with my mum, I don't tell her everything because she usually gets really sensitive about things and slips into 'mum' mode easily. Most the time, it's fine between us. We joke about guys and dating like there's nothing wrong with it lol.

I also get a long with 1 of my 3 brothers really well! he's only 11, but he is awesome. He is never sulky and always smiling (he's got the cutest smile) and I'm always predicting how tall he's gonna be because his feet are the size of giants. I get along alright with my youngest brother - almost 10 years old - but we buck heads occasionally cuz he's a bit of jock. My other brother... yeah, I stay away from him as much as I can. One in every family right?

I also have step siblings - one, I never talk to and the other 2 are girls and my relationship with 1 of them is fairly good while the other and I have always had a bit of a roller coaster relationship!



Most the time I get along with their father, but I avoid him most the time because he gets on my nerves easily.

I'm not a huge fan of the rest of my family as I've always felt a bit like a black sheep (cuz my mum is), although, one of my uncles is absolutely awesome, but I've not had much to do with him.

I don't know my father's side of the family or my half-sister by him either, so I really only have my mum, 1 of my stepsisters (except those days she's in a weird backstabbing mood), 2 brothers, and my cousin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess, that's not too bad.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I feel like my mother resents me for some reason. My sister (who displayed a little bit of jealousy when she was young whenever I got more attention from people) said years ago she thinks our mom is jealous of me, but I don't know what to think. I don't think there's anything to be jealous of, but I do sense something there.


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 17, 2010)

i know how u feel, i felt like that before, but for some reason, when i moved out we got a lot closer. kinda wierd, my sister older sister told me that too. but i think its different for everybody


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 17, 2010)

I came from a big family..6 bros and 2 sisters and im the youngest. I am sort of close to them but not like I will tell them all my secrets. I am sum wat diff from my sistas, they are very traditional whereas I am not. Sometimes they dun like but I rebel..that was in my younger days but now i learn to respect them no matter what. My parents are no longer around so my family is bit impt to me. I give due respect to them...i love my sister in law she is my closest and she is the most patient person to me.


----------

